

Time Management with Mark Forster’s Autofocus System - rkalla
http://www.thebuzzmedia.com/time-management-with-mark-forsters-autofocus-system/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1968171> \- HN discussion about the
system (>15 comments)

<http://www.markforster.net/autofocus-system/> \- The actual system

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=926313> \- iPhone app to implement it

